# Pudo - courier locker system



## Hooked

https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/

Has anyone ever used Pudo? It's run by TCG so I reckon it must be good, and it's certainly *much* cheaper than a normal door-to-door delivery. And one doesn't need to stay at home waiting for a collection/delivery.

I'd never heard of it, until Spar in my town posted on FB that they've teamed up with Pudo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

I havent used them, but pep paxi is also much cheaper if you want to look into that, I have used that before

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

NecroticAngel said:


> I havent used them, but pep paxi is also much cheaper if you want to look into that, I have used that before



Thnx @NecroticAngel but we don't have a Pep in my town, which is why I've never tried them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I haven't tried them but have used the Pargo system a few times.

It worked flawlessly every time. Delivery time has always been one or two days.

They also don't do Yzer but almost everywhere else.

It really annoys me that vape shops and online vape shops don't offer one or more of these cheap alternatives.

To use an unnamed shop in CT as an example, a shop employee would have to walk about 150m to their nearest Pargo point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I haven't tried them but have used the Pargo system a few times.
> 
> It worked flawlessly every time. Delivery time has always been one or two days.
> 
> They also don't do Yzer but almost everywhere else.
> 
> It really annoys me that vape shops and online vape shops don't offer one or more of these cheap alternatives.
> 
> To use an unnamed shop in CT as an example, a shop employee would have to walk about 150m to their nearest Pargo point.



@Puff the Magic Dragon, we will have Pudo here, which I think will help Yzers very much indeed. As for vape shops, can you just imagine how difficult it would be for them to take all their deliveries to another place, even if it is nearby, so I can quite understand why they don't use these kinds of systems.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

I used Pudo for the first time a few days ago and it works like a bomb - eventually! 

There were a few hiccups, namely that The Courier Guy, who delivers the parcels, hadn't been told that there's a Pudo locker system here . 

It cost only R50 for me to send a small parcel. Cost depends on size (they give the rates on the Pudo website) not on weight. Furthermore, the cost is the same whether you send from locker to locker, or locker to house. The cost is also the same irrespective of where you are sending to, within SA. I don't think you could find a cheaper courier option.

I sent from locker to house, as the recipient doesn't have a Pudo locker near him. It arrived the following day. (I sent from Yzerfontein, West Coast, Cape Town, to another place in Cape Town.)

I wonder if it wouldn't be possible for vendors to use this system, as suggested by @Puff the Magic Dragon? Parcels could still be collected from the vendor, but if the recipient has a Pudo locker nearby, all that he/she would need to do is to change the delivery address to the Pudo locker name. The recipient would simply need to go to the website and search for a Pudo locker nearest to him, to get the correct name as used by the system.

It wouldn't change anything for the vendor, but for the recipient it has huge advantages, namely,

MUCH cheaper delivery cost
You don't need to be at home waiting for deliveries. 
Note: If you're receiving something in a Pudo locker, you will be sent a PIN to unlock the locker. The PIN is valid for 36 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac

So, if Pudo delivers a file, is it a "Pudo-file"?

Ta dum tsssssss.....

Yeah, I know. Just had to.....and I'm not even a dad.....but I am an uncle.....hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

Canadian ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Canadian ?



Pudo is an Italian system and when new lockers are installed somewhere, the system has to be activated from Italy! This is according to the owner of Spar here, who had to wait for Italy to activate our system (which is IN Spar) before I could use it!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> It wouldn't change anything for the vendor, but for the recipient it has huge advantages, namely,
> 
> MUCH cheaper delivery cost
> You don't need to be at home waiting for deliveries.



I think that the only way to get this suggestion to all the SA vendors is in the "who has stock" thread. Not exactly the correct place but surely it is in the interest of all vendors to offer the cheapest shipping method. I often avoid small purchases because of the shipping cost. If the item is available at a B&M I will go there even if it is more expensive. I save on the high shipping cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Also, as has been seen/reported on forum and privately vaping stuff has “vanished” or been “ confiscated” as communicated to the poor vaper waiting for his goodies to arrive by a certain company, with only excuses and no action from them. So a new option is great in my eyes, especially if the market and community can let them know if they keep it safe and affordable and take action if needed they could become the new preferred courier in our community. I would not mind rather supporting them then as a hopefully safer alternative.

May not be 100% as comfortable as my front door, but with a hijacking and theft from a courier and the client in her driveway in the area I live in 2 days ago it may even be the better option in this regard as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I've been using the Pudo system to send parcels and I also arranged a collection, which was then delivered to a Pudo locker here. Easy-peasy from my side and all tracking can still be done through TCG tracking.

However, for big vape shops to use Pudo would require a few changes from their side. Most vape shops use TCG and although TCG is Pudo's sub-contractor to pick-up and deliver parcels, the Pudo system is completely separate from TCG. 

When a delivery or collection is booked on Pudo, Pudo generates a waybill number, which must be attached to the parcel, along with the address. So, you couldn't simply change your delivery address to a locker on the vape shop's site. The vape shop would need to be in on the act, and have an account with Pudo, so that they could generate the collection from them (the vape shop) and the delivery to your locker - and the Waybill number which Pudo would give them.

*This would not be a big deal at all, but the vape shops would need to jump aboard the Pudo train. For those who do, they are likely to get more customers because of it. If a customer needs to pay only R50 for a small delivery, instead of over R100, it's not hard to guess where they will buy from!
*
The Pudo rates are truly remarkable, and they are the same whether a delivery is at a house or a locker. Look at this.

*


https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/index.php*

Arranging a collection from a vape shop might be problematic @XsCode. The customer would need to supply the vape shop with the Pudo-generated Waybill number and address details. So there would need to be a contact person at the vape shop to deal with this. Would the big vape shops be prepared to do this? That is the question. 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you possibly move this thread to Who has Stock, so that vendors can read it and comment?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

But whatever you do, DO NOT PUT A BANANA IN THE BOX! 

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...has-been-ruled-unsuitable-for-children-2020-8


Several people complained about a television ad for the Pudo service from The Courier Guy, which features a comedian shipping a banana to his girlfriend alter ego.
It could not be blamed if viewers read something sexual into that, the company claimed.
That's plain disingenuous, says an advertising regulator, exiling the ad to the post-watershed period, when children aren't supposed to be watching television.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I've been using the Pudo system to send parcels and I also arranged a collection, which was then delivered to a Pudo locker here. Easy-peasy from my side and all tracking can still be done through TCG tracking.
> 
> However, for big vape shops to use Pudo would require a few changes from their side. Most vape shops use TCG and although TCG is Pudo's sub-contractor to pick-up and deliver parcels, the Pudo system is completely separate from TCG.
> 
> When a delivery or collection is booked on Pudo, Pudo generates a waybill number, which must be attached to the parcel, along with the address. So, you couldn't simply change your delivery address to a locker on the vape shop's site. The vape shop would need to be in on the act, and have an account with Pudo, so that they could generate the collection from them (the vape shop) and the delivery to your locker - and the Waybill number which Pudo would give them.
> 
> *This would not be a big deal at all, but the vape shops would need to jump aboard the Pudo train. For those who do, they are likely to get more customers because of it. If a customer needs to pay only R50 for a small delivery, instead of over R100, it's not hard to guess where they will buy from!
> *
> The Pudo rates are truly remarkable, and they are the same whether a delivery is at a house or a locker. Look at this.
> 
> *
> View attachment 204282
> 
> https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/index.php*
> 
> Arranging a collection from a vape shop might be problematic @XsCode. The customer would need to supply the vape shop with the Pudo-generated Waybill number and address details. So there would need to be a contact person at the vape shop to deal with this. Would the big vape shops be prepared to do this? That is the question.
> 
> g0g Could you possibly move this thread to Who has Stock, so that vendors can read it and comment?



thanks very much @Hooked , this looks very interesting
This would suit me because (other than in lockdown) I always seem not to be around when the courier arrives to deliver the parcel.
So a locker system is cool and I can go fetch when it suits me

I see they have a locker location quite close to me

have moved this to the “who has stock” section, so let’s see which of the vendors are interested in offering this

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> thanks very much @Hooked , this looks very interesting
> This would suit me because (other than in lockdown) I always seem not to be around when the courier arrives to deliver the parcel.
> So a locker system is cool and I can go fetch when it suits me
> 
> I see they have a locker location quite close to me
> 
> have moved this to the “who has stock” section, so let’s see which of the vendors are interested in offering this



Terrific, thanks @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Courier Guy can shove it where the sun don’t shine, I won’t be doing business with them again. A lot of people have shown their true colours during this ordeal and they’re one of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> Courier Guy can shove it where the sun don’t shine, I won’t be doing business with them again. A lot of people have shown their true colours during this ordeal and they’re one of them



@BumbleBee Oh. My. Vape. But you've often had problems with them in your area, haven't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Hooked said:


> It cost only R50 for me to send a small parcel. Cost depends on size (they give the rates on the Pudo website) not on weight. Furthermore, the cost is the same whether you send from locker to locker, or locker to house. The cost is also the same irrespective of where you are sending to, within SA. I don't think you could find a cheaper courier option.
> 
> I sent from locker to house, as the recipient doesn't have a Pudo locker near him.



@Hooked - I would like to send a small parcel of relatively little financial worth (not worth the R 100 'standard' door-to-door delivery fee of eg. Aramex) to someone, but the closest Pudo locker is in a nearby town (about 20 km from her address) and she does not drive. I have searched on the site, but I cannot find (on their website) the "locker to house" option that you mention (I must also admit that I struggle to understand how they manage to do this without the reduced operating costs that the locker-to-locker system offers, but all the better for the consumer if they do).

Could you please direct me as to where to find this info? Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Lingogrey said:


> @Hooked - I would like to send a small parcel of relatively little financial worth (not worth the R 100 'standard' door-to-door delivery fee of eg. Aramex) to someone, but the closest Pudo locker is in a nearby town (about 20 km from her address) and she does not drive. I have searched on the site, but I cannot find (on their website) the "locker to house" option that you mention (I must also admit that I struggle to understand how they manage to do this without the reduced operating costs that the locker-to-locker system offers, but all the better for the consumer if they do).
> 
> Could you please direct me as to where to find this info? Thanks so much



@Lingogrey 

I too don't understand how they run the system at reduced costs, because one doesn't even need to use the locker system. It's really strange.

*How to get to Locker to House:*

You can't see the options unless you're logged in. So log in (or register if you haven't already done so).
Go to "New Order"

​

Select type of shipment.
​
Select location of your locker (type in the suburb/area's name, then a "flag" will appear on the map. Click on that and "Select".
Type in the recipient's delivery address.
Hope this helps! If not, just shout!
​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Thanks so much @Hooked ! 

Your instructions are crystal clear and super-helpful. Knowing that now, I will definitely make use of them for the above mentioned parcel.

Besides the possibility of vendors utilising this service, I think that this (especially with the added options of door to locker / locker to door) can also potentially improve the "Classifieds" experience on this forum (where the 'standard' R 99 courier costs can at times be prohibitive for smaller value items)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks so much @Hooked !
> 
> Your instructions are crystal clear and super-helpful. Knowing that now, I will definitely make use of them for the above mentioned parcel.
> 
> Besides the possibility of vendors utilising this service, I think that this (especially with the added options of door to locker / locker to door) can also potentially improve the "Classifieds" experience on this forum (where the 'standard' R 99 courier costs can at times be prohibitive for smaller value items)



thanks @Lingogrey and @Hooked 
This does look interesting 

let us know @Lingogrey how it goes if you use it and what the costs were
I will be keen to hear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Silver said:


> thanks @Lingogrey and @Hooked
> This does look interesting
> 
> let us know @Lingogrey how it goes if you use it and what the costs were
> I will be keen to hear


Will do @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> thanks @Lingogrey and @Hooked
> This does look interesting
> 
> let us know @Lingogrey how it goes if you use it and what the costs were
> I will be keen to hear



Here are the costs @Silver (image copied from Pudo's website). No courier can beat this!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Here are the costs @Silver (image copied from Pudo's website). No courier can beat this!!



Thanks 
Is that locker to locker?
What about locker to door? Is it the same price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Is that locker to locker?
> What about locker to door? Is it the same price?



@Silver Same price whichever system you choose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Same price whichever system you choose.



thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------

